# 1500 acre QDM Tattnall County Price Reduced with pics



## rhettneck79 (Sep 4, 2008)

New club needs 4 members to round of total of 16.  Beautiful mix of Oak flats and regenerated thinned pines. Land is bordered by Ohoopee river on west, 1600 ft. of railroad to north, 140 acres of peanuts and soybeans to the east, and QDM woods to the south. Entire property is very huntable. 16 existing box blinds with plent of ladder stands. Loaded with acorns and persimmons. Property has five pond and Eight acres of food plots providing plenty of pinch points and food. Already have trail cam pictures of two deer over 130(and they are only eights)and have only had one good camera out two days. We will be up there Labor Day weekend to finish hanging stands and will check cams again. Supplemental feeding and food plot program is in place. Club is Eight points or better outside the ears. There are fines for small bucks, button bucks. Stand selection is based on pin in pin out. No favoritism. Great group of guys and not a bunch of drunks. Campsite has electric and power. Price was $1250/yr. Am willing to drop price to $950.00. PM me for pics and copy of rules


----------



## tucker1289 (Sep 11, 2008)

im interested in your hunting club. Is it possible talk to you via phone.

Thomas
912-224-9928


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 16, 2008)

looking at that pic, that buck does not qualify as a shooter does he?


----------



## DeerSlayer1 (Oct 12, 2008)

I am very interested in your club. I'm currently hunting in Long County right now and looking to make a change.  Can you send me pics and more info please such as spot for travel trailer, water, power, rules, and stand situation.


----------

